
The disruptive force of technology is killing off older companies - SQL2219
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/24/technology-killing-off-corporations-average-lifespan-of-company-under-20-years.html
======
SQL2219
Global X Robotics & Artificial Intelligence ETF (BOTZ:NASDAQ)

[https://www.cnbc.com/quotes/?symbol=BOTZ](https://www.cnbc.com/quotes/?symbol=BOTZ)

